# Help with speaker recommendation



## BabyHuey (Feb 9, 2011)

I am looking to start to get ideas for my living room. The room is only about 12'x" from wall to wall. I'm not sure how much space will be available atm on each side of the screen, so the idea was to do LCR speakers. 

The wall that this would all be on backs into the garage. I was thinking i could build speakers that would extend into the garage so that i could free up some of the limited floor space i have . 

Would it be advisable to build something like lets say, one of the kits using the SEOS waveguide or any speaker that's basically front ported and build out a cavity in the wall for them to sit in?:huh: 

Also the problem from there then comes with the amount of space necessary behind a AT screen to the front of the speaker. 

Open to options, and DIY isn't necessarily my only option. Looking to probably spend 1000-1500 tops for the LCR speakers but extremely open to options as im looking to get all new equipment. Thanks!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Greetings!

You can build a ported enclosure into the wall as you suggest, then your cavity of a specific volume is the box. No problem there. 

If you are building speakers for in-wall use you definitely want to make sure that the design you are making is designed for in-wall use (no BSC) otherwise the voicing will be thrown off substantially. If you already knew that then nevermind!


----------



## BabyHuey (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

Just to be clear, im not looking to design my own speaker, but use an already established design. My idea was to build a cavity that say a bookshelf speaker could sit in not necessarily built into the wall. 

How would doing this affect speaker performance


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Right, I understand your goals. You don't want to put a bookshelf design mounted into a wall, the voicing would be thrown off and it could sound tubby. You'd need to find an established design that comes with a crossover design intended for in-wall use, such as these Zaph designs (the "iw" named ones at the bottom of the list).


----------

